# oral melanoma... silver lining.



## ncmallard78 (Oct 19, 2009)

I want to give some of you all hope regarding a melanoma diagnosis. At age 7 our loving fur baby maggie was diagnosed with melanoma. we found it on the tip of her nose. We were referred to an oncologist, who provided us with scary statistics and expensive vaccine options. 

Money was tight at the time, So we decided to do nothing other than to remove the growth on her nose.

Life went on, and god gave us an additional 6 years of great quality life. we did find additional growths, 2 on her lip, one on a tooth, and 2 on her eyelids. Talked to the doctor and we decided to just let it ride. 

Here we are at the end, and Maggie's hips are giving out. she is having a hard time walking but has had a great life! 

I remember reading these sites years ago and expecting the worst. I hope this gives someone with a new diagnosis some comfort in whats ahead.


----------



## ncmallard78 (Oct 19, 2009)

After 13 amazing years, we said goodbye to our sweet dog Maggie. Hard to put into words my feelings... She was an amazing dog. She loved to fish and hunt with me. She went for countless family walks. Car rides to anywhere. She helped us to raise our kids. She handled old age and cancer with grace and dignity. It will be hard for me to sit in a dove field or go for a boat ride and not think of her. My friend. My Maggie.


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

I am so sorry for Maggie's loss. She sounds like a wonderful companion, one who partook in all your family activities. And why wouldn't she, being an integral part of your family herself.

I lost my first dog when I was 16, many years ago. My parents were out of the country. I'll never forget that day. And it has taught me to fear the mortality of my current dog, Maya. But I urge you to take solace in all the fun and happy times you shared with Maggie. May she run free.

Take care of yourself in this tough time. Shed the tears you must, but also force yourself to smile and laugh at the funny, loving, goofy things Maggie did in the time she shared with you.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I am sorry to hear about Maggie's loss. She sounds like she was an exceptional part of your family's life. It was interesting hearing about the melanoma - I thought it was always an aggressive cancer. It seems I was wrong. I'm so pleased she beat the disease for so long.


----------

